# Is my light good enough for??



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

I started my tank and I need to get better lights. I want to get new lights but for now I have to wait. 

Currently I only have the stock light strip on my 29 and it has a 10,000k Actinic F17T8 light bulb on it and I want to know if coralline algae can grow in my tank under that bulb? I also have a cupple of small anemones that came on my live rock and will those keep growing under that light? 

Some rocks have coralline on then and I really want it to grow on my tank and rocks. Does anyone have any suggestions for lights I should get for the tank? 
Will the light strips that petco sells good like this one?
Coralife Dual Fixture High Output T5 Aquarium Light Fixture at PETCO


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I would not buy a light fixture from Petco, way to over priced. Look for a double lamp T-5 HO on eBay, they have a truck load of them. If you have problems finding one, then ill post a few for you at that point. Your current light is not going to help much grow in your tank, I take its a single T8 lamp? Those Anemones that you see in there don't need much light, those are Aiptasia Anemones, and considered a pest in Salt Water.


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok Cool. I found something on ebay, 36" 78w T5 HO Aquarium Light German Reflector Hood 2x39W Lamp Fixture Coral Reef | eBay , is this good enough? Its pretty cheap so IDK if it will be, comes with a t5 HO actinic and a 12000k. Total of 78 watts. Also my tank is a 29 gallon that is 30inches long and this fixture is 36inches long, can they fit?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

jdiaz said:


> Ok Cool. I found something on ebay, 36" 78w T5 HO Aquarium Light German Reflector Hood 2x39W Lamp Fixture Coral Reef | eBay , is this good enough? Its pretty cheap so IDK if it will be, comes with a t5 HO actinic and a 12000k. Total of 78 watts. Also my tank is a 29 gallon that is 30inches long and this fixture is 36inches long, can they fit?


Wont fit unless it is a 30-36" extendable fixture. I have a T5H0 Quad fixture for sale if you are interested? Am in Canada though.

T5HO should be good enough but will let reefing madness confirm as new to saltwater myself and dont want to comment on it being fine or not.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Excellent choice.
But, take a look at this one.
Aquarium Light 24" Lighting T5 Hood Freshwater Coral Fish Actinic Fluorescent | eBay


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

cool. i also found a MH that is 30 inches for sorta cheap. MH ADV 30" Metal Halide T5 Lighting Aquarium Light Reef Marine Coral 346W LED | eBay has lotsa of watts and super powerfull. idk might just go with the one you posted.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, I looked at the Halide unit, didn't know what the budget was. The Halide unit would allow yoiu to keep anything in the tank. SPS, LPS, Sofites, Clams.


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha, lol fergot to mention the budget. I do have the money to get the light just don't know if I want to spend soo much on it, even if it is a deal. I know Im cheap.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

No worries, I buy the DIY stuff. Just got 2 250w Metal Halide DIY for $100.:-D

Here ya go, if yoiu can do the DIY:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250-Watt-JB...424?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc931e280
http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-Metal-Ha...905?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ad621821


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

Do you prefer LEDs or MH? I am having this issue. Should I get this EVO Quad 24" LED Aquarium Light Coral Reef Cichlid 28x 3W 3 Watts | eBay or this MH ADV 30" Metal Halide T5 Lighting Aquarium Light Reef Marine Coral 346W LED | eBay


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

For the money, go with the LED's.


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

Will I be able to keep corals, like ones with high lighting needs? What can I keep?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup, sure can. Don't need the wattage with LED's as you need with Halides. SPS, LPS, Clams. Anything.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

reefbreeders

AMAZING LED! i have 1 on my 75 and it is working awesome! 

SIMILAR PAR READINGS TO RADION AND AI SOL UNITS! 


Post edited by Moderator to remove link to another forum.


----------

